# Help, .45 acp mags not locking the slide back after the last round has been fired.



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I have noticed several of my .45 acp mags not locking the slide back after the last round has been fired.

As I find them, I have been putting them in a drawer and replacing them with new ones. At present I have 4 mags down, but would like to be able to use them again.

Can anyone please explain what causes this and is there anything I can do to fix the mags and salvage them back to working properly?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The mag follower isn't engaging the slide stop. If it's happening with four mags, it may actually be the slide stop and not the mags.


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

It can also depend on how old/used the mags are, the springs may be getting loose. You may want to check out replacing the mag springs and or the follower on one of the mags and see if that makes any chages.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with *brifol*, below.
To which I have to add: Change one thing at a time, and you'll find out what's wrong.
Take the follower and spring out of an old magazine that's not operating the pistol's slide stop. Clean the magazine, follower, and spring.
Take the follower and spring out of a new magazine that works correctly, and set the magazine aside.
Put the old spring back into the old magazine, but add the new follower. Shoot. If it works correctly, the old follower is at fault. This may be repairable, by comparing old to new follower and re-bending the old one.
If it did not work correctly, put the new spring and the old follower into the old magazine. Shoot. Etc., etc., etc. (If it's the spring, it can't be repaired. Change it.)
If nothing works, the problem is the old magazine body (maybe the mag-catch notch, maybe the feed lips). You can't fix that. Throw it away.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I took a mag apart, stretched out the spring, " tweaked " the follower part that catches the slide lock, put it back together, and the slide locked back.

I did the same to the other three and they also caused the slide to lock back.

I am going to segregate these four in my range bag and they will be used as range magazines.

Thanks to all for the info and the help!! :yawinkle:


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

"Stretching" springs may work temporarily ........... but it is NOT the recommended "Fix".

Magazines are WEAR items and they don't last forever. However, you can get extra milage from them by "Replacing" springs and followers with new parts .......... available everywhere. Eventually, even the magazine bodies will wear or the "lips" will bend out of spec. and will need replacement.

When you "stretch" a spring .......... it will take a "set" back to its weaker stance in short order ........... so be mindful of that.

JF.


----------

